# You know your a prepper/survivalist if...



## JackSun (Jan 5, 2012)

1. You have more food than your local grocery store.
2. Your local police department knows you by name.
3. Your local police departmnet calls you on help with certain firearms.
4. You have a food room that is larger than your living room.
5. If you dug up your yard, you will find more metal than dirt.
6. You refer to your swimming pool as your water storage.
7. You will eat anything that crawls.
8. You have more fishing line than any bass master in your state.
9. You know the recepie for 100 ways to cook spam and like it.
10. You are more experienced than a master gardener, although you don't have that title.
11. You have activated charcoal, but not for your fish tank.


----------



## Chris1972 (Jan 3, 2012)

Your daily stock trade is in gold and silver.


----------



## davidpsc (Nov 2, 2011)

You are buing vet antibiotics but have no pets.
Your dentist asks why you are having all your fillings redone.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

If your a member of this site. LOL


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

:lol: Wow, it's surprising how many of these I can relate to!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

gitnready4it said:


> :lol: Wow, it's surprising how many of these I can relate to!


I've learned to tolerate and control my inner needs for a possible future pandemic. For example, I decided to come to this forum and possibly debate within a random topic. But before I did, I snapped myself erect and immediately polished and sharpened a keen "cutting tool." Heavens to Betsy! I never want to hear, "_*Hey, the Tourist is unarmed*_!"

You know, who wants to face a screaming wave of unprepared clueless citizens whilst you're in your pajamas...


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

If you’re buying rice, beans in bulk and buying Mylar bags.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

If you have a power outage and you get bummed out because if the lights come back on after 3 hrs. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

If new jeans and a v-neck is your idea of "getting dressed up"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you think you need anti armor weapons, with plenty of heat.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

You have an entire livingroom of furniture made of ammo, not just the couch.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*2. Your local police department knows you by name.*

Well, I must admit that the Sun Prairie Police Department knows how to quickly get to my home, even in a total Wisconsin winter. I even chalked out a "body" when I knew one of the deputies were on their way. The elder officer grinned, implying these skills were needed at his precinct. 

Truth be told, I have not seen these guys in quite a few weeks. The implication infers that they don't need to register my firearms since this would require additional hours. It is a good relationship; I show them new firearms and they tell me about the jokes they have seen in arresting lunatics.

That reminds me, I should remind my wife to make some more chocolate chip cookies. It's near the end of the month, and some guys run out of foodstuffs for bag lunches.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You understand what "_Having two is one, and having one is none_" means.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Nick said:


> If new jeans and a v-neck is your idea of "getting dressed up"


If clean jeans and a clean sweatshirt are your idea of "getting dressed up".


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If you wouldn't think of throwing away a perfectly good bread bag or a candle stump.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

You install keyed locks on certain closet doors.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

If you do not buy smartphones, but spend money on the purchase of radio stations and accessories to them. 
Members of your family have a call sign, even a wavy parrot.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You know the difference between an EMP, a GRB and a CME.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

When you are at Costco (Sam’s club, whatever) people are buying flat screen TVs and you are buying Batteries- on sale of course, TP and canned food. And your wife is giving you the eye as you slip it into the cart.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

You buy multiple cheap properties which have no assigned addresses to them with only one having a address so you can get mail and you live on one of the properties with no address, bury your house in the ground and there is no driveway to be seen.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> If you wouldn't think of throwing away a perfectly good bread bag or a candle stump.


I hesitate every time that I throw away a bread bag, I argue with myself with an internal discussion.

Such as, can I use this? I have started to force myself to toss bread and bun bags.

Since I can go to the Dollar Tree and get plenty of them, cheap like.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> I hesitate every time that I throw away a bread bag, I argue with myself with an internal discussion.
> Such as, can I use this?


Every bread bag can be used to hold several dozen bread bags.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Folklore said:


> If you do not buy smartphones, but spend money on the purchase of radio stations and accessories to them.
> Members of your family have a call sign, even a wavy parrot.


Radio stations? Did you mean radios and home stations? Such as hand sets and commo gear, with a radio net? Now a radio net is something that the Army sets up, everywhere that they go, on field exercises.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I buy Pepperidge Farm Sourdough bread. It comes double-wrapped. I use the outside bags for most anything I would use a ziplock bag for if I know it's just going to be short-tern fridge storage. 
After one use, it gets tossed.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Every bread bag can be used to hold several dozen bread bags.


I know that, but here lately I get freezer grade bags from the Dollar Tree, or Wal Mart.

I have Glad freezer bags that are 3 years old, and I still use them. They don’t seem to wear out. I have used them to waterproof books or notebooks, that I had in a backpack . It works, plus I can drop my cell phone into a freezer bag, and it’s as waterproof as I can make it.

The bread bags are pretty flimsy; but I would save them if I had to, I have before.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> Radio stations? Did you mean radios and home stations?


First of all, portable and mobile solutions are interesting for maximum autonomy.


MisterMills357 said:


> Such as hand sets and commo gear, with a radio net? Now a radio net is something that the Army sets up, everywhere that they go, on field exercises.


I do not mean trunked radio systems or something like that. No, I will not give up bonuses if I provide such an additional opportunity for free. ))) 
But I see the point in the abandonment of life inside any networks.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Folklore said:


> First of all, portable and mobile solutions are interesting for maximum autonomy.
> 
> I do not mean trunked radio systems or something like that. No, I will not give up bonuses if I provide such an additional opportunity for free. )))
> But I see the point in the abandonment of life inside any networks.


I can’t tell whether I am being pranked or not. I will give you the benefit of my doubts though, until I don’t.
Sometimes you sound like Borat.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> I can’t tell whether I am being pranked or not. I will give you the benefit of my doubts though, until I don’t.
> Sometimes you sound like Borat.


I did not quite understand about your doubts and what a Borat means.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I ain't married. but have y'all met me. on account y'all described me.lol now where's my house shoes that matches my Jean's


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Folklore said:


> I did not quite understand about your doubts and what a Borat means.


*That* was tough......


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> *That* was tough......


Some strange creators of such a film... It's like to invite Cajun on the role of a Alaska Native...
And what is all this relating to the use of radio stations in a portable or mobile execution for a personal connection in a group on a certain territory?
And what is the relationship to this have devices to access the radio nets of the American army?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Folklore said:


> I did not quite understand about your doubts and what a Borat means.


Watch the movie and then let us converse, until then you are suspect to me: I think that you are a bright person, who is putting on a persona, ie, Borat, in order to have fun. If I am wrong, well I have been wrong before.🤓

PS: I have a sure means of determination, whether you are a prankster. Tell me from memory what dubious means, tell me who director John Ford famously directed, and then tell me the color or the Ranger beret.

###And finally, what unit did the Rangers co-opt their beret from: and what was the old color and why was it dropped? If you know the answers then you pass my test.###


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Folklore said:


> Some strange creators of such a film... It's like to invite Cajun on the role of a Alaska Native...
> And what is all this relating to the use of radio stations in a portable or mobile execution for a personal connection in a group on a certain territory?
> And what is the relationship to this have devices to access the radio nets of the American army?


I am about to block you, and then never bother with you again: since any imposter can post pictures of the Urals, and put on a guise, or a deception. Others are free to answer you, but you are very suspect to me.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> Watch the movie


I do not see the reasons for spending my personal time.


MisterMills357 said:


> I am about to block you, and then never bother with you again


Do it on health


MisterMills357 said:


> since any imposter can post pictures of the Urals, and put on a guise, or a deception


I never published photos of the Urals. On the Internet, anyone can tell you anything about yourself and attach any photo or video.


MisterMills357 said:


> but you are very suspect to me.


Do you think it is of great importance for me?


MisterMills357 said:


> PS: I have a sure means of determination, whether you are a prankster. Tell me from memory what dubious means, tell me who director John Ford famously directed, and then tell me the color or the Ranger beret.
> ###And finally, what unit did the Rangers co-opt their beret from: and what was the old color and why was it dropped? If you know the answers then you pass my test.###


I will never answer questions to someone to prove something. I am not in kindergarten.


----------

